# Veggie shake recipes!



## westeast (Nov 27, 2010)

The "blend vs juice" thread got me thinking about what others put in their blender. Please share your recipes!

My typical veggie/fruit shake in the vitamix:

-Big handful of spinach (sometimes kale too). Don't be afraid to put a lot.
-medium handful of baby peeled carrots.
- small handful of broccoli or bustle sprouts. 
- two stalks chopped celery.
- medium handful of mixed frozen berries.
- splash of OJ or sweetened acai juice (probably about ½ to 2/3 of a cup). I use to use some frozen pinapple chunks or maybe half an apple, something to add some sweetness to the shake.
- large handful of ice.
- water to almost the height of the pushed down veggies, fruit & ice mix.

Blend well.

I find this mix to be easy to drink and I don't think it's too loaded with sugar.


----------



## wingerak92 (Apr 15, 2014)

My personal fav is some Kale, Hemp/Unsweetened ALmond Milk, Frozen Berries, Hemp Hearts/Flax/Chia Seeds, Banana, Fresh Berries if I have them. Seems to taste good. I never measure either...


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

No recipies here since I just use what the fridge has to offer. But normally I start with some oj add a banana sometimes two and than it is mostley kale, spinach or mixed salats topped off with parsley.


----------



## IF2004 (Jun 25, 2007)

I add maca powder in addition to any combination of what's mentioned above. Also found baby kale to be much less bitter and better for smoothies than regular kale. Oh, and I add wheat grass powder too.


----------



## rallymaniac (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a slightly different approach. I usually juice veggies and then blend with fruit or other items. 
It's usually something like this: 

Juicing: 
- spinach or romaine lettuce (whole heart) 
- 2 carrots 
- 1 or 2 apples 
- 1 or 2 cucumbers 
- beets if I have some 
- Celery stick or 2 small ones 
- parsley if I have some 
- 1/2 lemon (if kale is juiced) 

Pour juice to blender and add: 
- 1 banana 
- frozen blueberries and/or strawberries 
- 1/2 to 1 avocado 
- scoop of protein powder 

it comes out pretty delicious


----------



## BlueFinn510 (Apr 14, 2014)

in the nutribullet...

kale and/or spinach, maybe some spring mix
1 banana
handful of strawberries
1 small kiwi
almonds or sunflower seeds
flaxseed or chia seeds
muscle milk powder
water or almond milk


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I've been keeping it simple. My base is generally 2-3 bananas, a frozen fruit (blueberries, pineapple, mango, strawberry, berry medley), and sometimes mixed greens from Costco. I'll do the banana and one other fruit with almond milk and/or water. Right now, frozen mango is my favorite. I'll throw in a scoop of vanilla whey protein to finish it up.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I "cheat", and use Amazing Grass Raw Reserve. (click on the "nutritional facts" tab for ingredients). It is well worth every penny, IMO!

I add it to my banana, strawberry, blueberry, oatmeal, greek yogurt, 2% milk, Nutella smoothie. They keep me going!


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

I wouldn't consider my drink a 'shake', to me that implies something delicious and my drink is...well....healthy, not delicious 

I use an Omega (smashup/masticating) juicer:
1 apple
1/2 cucumber
1/2 bunch kale
1/2 bunch spinach (roughly 5-6 cups)
1 red bell pepper
1-2" piece of fresh ginger
2-3 carrots
2 ribs celery

I drink it for the massive anti-oxidant and anti-inflammatory powers, not for any energy (since it has no sugar it's not great for energy, you feel good up until about 10 minutes into a ride then bonk hard if you haven't eaten any other food)


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Throw some tomato in there and you almost have a V8. I'd have to add some hot sauce...I bet that would be good without the apple and add the tomato and a healthy dose of Sriracha.


----------

